# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Who Are Archangels?

## Ronin Truth

> *Question:* Who Are Archangels?
> 
> 
> Archangels are such powerful spiritual beings that they often capture people’s attention and awe. What are these celestial creatures like?
> 
> *Answer:
> *
> Archangels are the highest-ranking angels in heaven. God gives them the most important responsibilities, and they do their work both in the heavenly dimension and in the earthly one. The word “archangel” is from the Greek words “arche” (ruler) and “angelos” (messenger), signifying archangels’ dual duties. Archangels rule over the universe’s daily operation on missions from God, while also delivering messages from God to human beings.
> 
> ...


_Which archangel is your favorite, and why? 

http://angels.about.com/od/AngelBasi...Archangels.htm_

----------


## Schifference

An archangel is a mig welder. When trying to fuse two metals together the mig welder/archangel allows a seamless flow due to the presence of gas.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> An archangel is a mig welder. When trying to fuse two metals together the mig welder/archangel allows a seamless flow due to the presence of gas.


  Well that's kind of interesting.  OFF TOPIC, but interesting none the less.  Learn something new every day.  Thanks!

----------


## Schifference

> Well that's kind of interesting.  OFF TOPIC, but interesting none the less.  Learn something new every day.  Thanks!


Sorry it was a lame joke. Don't think anyone would call a mig welder an archangel.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Sorry it was a lame joke. Don't think anyone would call a mig welder an archangel.


Well now I've learned something else new, for today. 

How about an arc welder called Hangel? 

Thanks!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Since ancient times the Angels have been venerated with great respect. With the rise of New Age and Occultism comes an urgent need to understand these celestial benefactors in the light of our Catholic faith and tradition.
> 
> Angels are pure spirits, sinless servants of God. "Are they not all ministering spirits, sent to minister for them who shall receive the inheritance of salvation?" Heb. 1:13-14. The Angels are comprised of 9 choirs; Seraphim, Cherubim, Thrones, Dominions, Powers, Virtues, Principalities, Archangels and Angels. 
> 
> Particularly powerful are the 7 great Archangels spoken of in Apoc VIII:2 "And I saw 7 Angels standing in the presence of God".
> 
> When Luciel (Bearer of Light) rebelled against God and became Lucifer (Prince of Darkness) one entire choir of angels followed him and was lost. Many angels from other choirs also followed him in his rebellion. "And there was a great battle in heaven, Michael and his angels fought with the dragon, and the dragon fought, and his angels: And they prevailed not, neither was their place found any more in heaven. And that great dragon was cast out, that old serpent, who is called the devil and satan, who seduceth the whole world; and he was cast unto the earth, and his angels were thrown down with him." Apoc 12:7-9
> 
> 7 angels from the second lowest choir were so outraged by the terrible offense to the dignity of the Most High they positioned themselves between the Throne of God and the infernal offenders, prepared to defend the honor and dignity of God, in spite of their inferiority to Lucifer and his legions. God was so moved by their heroic love he elevated them, enriching them with many new gifts and graces. So lofty was their new office that they were given the privilege of standing eternally before the Throne of God to carry out the Divine Will. "And from the throne proceeded lightnings and voices and thunders; and there were seven lamps burning before the throne, which are the seven spirits of God." Apoc 4:5. "Bless the Lord all ye His angels: you that are mighty in strength and execute His word, hearkening to the voice of His orders." Ps 102:20
> ...


http://www.7archangels.info/

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Azrael
> 
> *Archangel of Death
> Remember friend, as you pass by.
> As you are now, so once was I.
> As I am now, you soon shall be.
> So, prepare for death, and follow me.
> 
> "God is eternal . . . the world is not. And neither are you." 
> ...


http://www.amadan.org/Innomine/Azrael.htm

The whole point of this post is, if Azrael, the angel of death, has the job of keeping track of human incarnations, how can that be if reincarnation does not, in fact, exist? 

Smoking gun? I think folks messed with (edited) the BOOK.

----------


## Jamesiv1

People that disbelieve in "heavenly" creatures I always ask "So you think all these ancient peoples from all over the ancient planet just made all that stuff up?"

Same with the Greek pantheon, same with the Egyptian pantheon, same with all the gods of the semitic peoples like the Sumerians and Babylonians.

I say No Way that they just made it all up.  Ancient peoples were not less intelligent than modern - I contend they had *better* brain power because they did not grow up on Big Macs and fries.  That $#@! rots your brain along with preservatives, toxic waist and exhaust fumes.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> People that disbelieve in "heavenly" creatures I always ask "So you think all these ancient peoples from all over the ancient planet just made all that stuff up?"
> 
> Same with the Greek pantheon, same with the Egyptian pantheon, same with all the gods of the semitic peoples like the Sumerians and Babylonians.
> 
> I say No Way that they just made it all up. Ancient peoples were not less intelligent than modern - I contend they had *better* brain power because they did not grow up on Big Macs and fries. That $#@! rots your brain along with preservatives, toxic waist and exhaust fumes.


Yeah, I've always had major problems and issues with the whole *"HOLY WORD OF GOD"* propaganda myth. I think it's just been pretty much a lame attempt to divert and distract embarrassing criticism and questions from predominately and obviously human written folk tales.

Lots of Hindus and Buddhists claim reincarnation is real, with evidence to back it up. It's kinda tough to scare folks with threats of eternal damnation in HELL (BOOGA!, BOOGA!), if we really just keep getting "do overs", until we finally manage to get it right.

Seems like a much more loving Godly approach to me. But what do I know?

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Yeah, I've always had major problems and issues with the whole *"HOLY WORD OF GOD"* propaganda myth. I think it's just been pretty much a lame attempt to divert and distract embarrassing criticism and questions from predominately and obviously human written folk tales.
> 
> Lots of Hindus and Buddhists claim reincarnation is real, with evidence to back it up. It's kinda tough to scare folks with threats of eternal damnation in HELL (BOOGA!, BOOGA!), if we really just keep getting "do overs", until we finally manage to get it right.
> 
> Seems like a much more loving Godly approach to me. But what do I know?


I don't know about 'folk tales'... like what for example?

Yes, I am attracted to Hinduism a lot - haven't spent much time on Buddhism.  There is a Hare Krishna temple here that I used to spend a lot of time at.  Awesome.  I really liked it.

My main issue is the fundamentalist types of any faith or religion that say "it's my way or the highway"  ---  i.e. if you don't do what I do and believe what I believe then you are doomed to spend eternity in the hellfires of damnation lol

Most every path has their fundamentalists so I reckon it's just a human nature thing.  But any spiritual path that thinks they have a lock on God and everybody else is screwed just makes me chuckle a little bit.

----------


## otherone

> People that disbelieve in "heavenly" creatures I always ask "So you think all these ancient peoples from all over the ancient planet just made all that stuff up?"

----------


## Jamesiv1

> 


not sure if you're agreeing with my premise or poking fun lol

Ancient gods of worship and Hollywood stereotypes can't really be put in the same category...

Wikipedia has a pretty good article about leprechauns.  this engraving is interesting:



a little hook-nosed guy counting his gold?  hmmmm....

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I don't know about 'folk tales'... like what for example?
> 
> Yes, I am attracted to Hinduism a lot - haven't spent much time on Buddhism. There is a Hare Krishna temple here that I used to spend a lot of time at. Awesome. I really liked it.
> 
> My main issue is the fundamentalist types of any faith or religion that say "it's my way or the highway" --- i.e. if you don't do what I do and believe what I believe then you are doomed to spend eternity in the hellfires of damnation lol
> 
> Most every path has their fundamentalists so I reckon it's just a human nature thing. But any spiritual path that thinks they have a lock on God and everybody else is screwed just makes me chuckle a little bit.


Biblical folktales - Google link bomb incoming: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...85.NtSmyIgST3k

Enjoy!

----------


## otherone

> not sure if you're agreeing with my premise or poking fun lol


poking fun. IMO, religion evolved from animism, which is a result of man's proclivity to anthropomorphize his environment.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> poking fun. IMO, religion evolved from animism, which is a result of man's proclivity to anthropomorphize his environment.


Or maybe from ET "GODS from the Sky". At least that's what the first recorded human civilization, Sumerians said.

----------


## otherone

> Or maybe from ET "GODS from the Sky".  At least that's what the first recorded human civilization, Sumarians said.


Kudoes on your knowledge of cuneiform.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Kudoes on your knowledge of cuneiform.


http://www.sitchin.com/

----------


## Ronin Truth

> _World of Archangels_ is a spiritual masterpiece designed by Archangel Uriel that retraces the self-realization process that allows you to interact with some of the most influential Beings in this Universe. 
> 
> Regardless of who you are, where you come from or what you are doing, this book contains Universal principles that will redefine your spiritual life. The book is filled with Enlightening meditations, Ancient wisdom and uplifting stories of ethereal encounters with the other side. Whether you are a beginner in this field or an old soul wiser than the day, _World of Archangels_ will help you achieve the next level of your spiritual journey.




http://enlightenmentcity.com/world-o...r-command.html

FYI, your guess is probably just as good as mine on this one.

UPDATE: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=enlighcity-20

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Meet Archangel Metatron, the Angel of Life
> *
> By Whitney Hopler
> 
> Metatron means either "one who guards" or "one serves behind [Gods] throne." Other spellings include Meetatron, Megatron, Merraton , Metaraon , Metatdon, Metatetron, Metathronon , Metattron, Metdatton, Methattron, Methratton, Metratton, Mattatron, and Mitatron.
> 
> 
> *Main Characteristics:
> *
> ...





http://angels.about.com/od/AngelsRel...l-Metatron.htm

----------


## robert68

> ...
> 
> Lots of Hindus and Buddhists claim reincarnation is real, with evidence to back it up. It's kinda tough to scare folks with threats of eternal damnation in HELL (BOOGA!, BOOGA!), if we really just keep getting "do overs", until we finally manage to get it right.
> 
> Seems like a much more loving Godly approach to me. But what do I know?


No souls for the sinners to save, imagine that.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> No souls for the sinners to save, imagine that.


Yeah, if that word gets spread around too much it just might become a major threat and hit to "ye olde revenue and cash flow".

----------


## jmdrake

> http://www.amadan.org/Innomine/Azrael.htm
> 
> The whole point of this post is, if Azrael, the angel of death, has the job of keeping track of human incarnations, how can that be if reincarnation does not, in fact, exist? 
> 
> Smoking gun? I think folks messed with (edited) the BOOK.


Ummmmm....except for your "smoking gun" to be "smoking" someone has to first believe what you have to say about Azrael...which I don't.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Ummmmm....except for your "smoking gun" to be "smoking" someone has to first believe what you have to say about Azrael...which I don't.


 Which part? I'm no expert, but I am curious.  Do you also have problems and issues with or about Michael, Gabriel, and Raphael, etc.?

----------


## pcosmar

> http://www.amadan.org/Innomine/Azrael.htm
> 
> The whole point of this post is, if Azrael, the angel of death, has the job of keeping track of human incarnations, how can that be if reincarnation does not, in fact, exist? 
> 
> Smoking gun? I think folks messed with (edited) the BOOK.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azrael



> Azrael is often identified with the Archangel of Death in some traditions and folklore *but not in any religious texts.*


None,, as in None.

Several are named directly and particularly in various scripture (and in Enoch),, but nothing of this.

imagination,, it's fine till you confuse it with reality.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azrael
> 
> 
> None,, as in None.
> 
> Several are named directly and particularly in various scripture (and in Enoch),, but nothing of this.
> 
> imagination,, it's fine till you confuse it with reality.


 Do you buy Enoch as becoming Archangel Metatron? 

I'm not confused, just posting stuff.

How about Azriel?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Azri...gbv=2&oq=&gs_l=

----------


## jmdrake

> Which part? I'm no expert, but I am curious.  Do you also have problems and issues with or about Michael, Gabriel, and Raphael, etc.?


That Azrael was doing research about human reincarnation because nobody in heaven knew what had happened to the "missing souls".  Now do I have problems with Michael or Gabriel?  No.  I don't have a problem with Azrael either.  I just don't believe there was some angelic detective/researcher trying to solve the case of the missing souls.  That would make interesting fiction though.

----------


## jmdrake

> Do you buy Enoch as becoming Archangel Metatron? 
> 
> I'm not confused, just posting stuff.
> 
> How about Azriel?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Azri...gbv=2&oq=&gs_l=


Change the "t" to a "ge" and you get "Megatron".  Hmmmmmm.....

----------


## Ronin Truth

> That Azrael was doing research about human reincarnation because nobody in heaven knew what had happened to the "missing souls". Now do I have problems with Michael or Gabriel? No. I don't have a problem with Azrael either. I just don't believe there was some angelic detective/researcher trying to solve the case of the missing souls. That would make interesting fiction though.


How about if archangels are really just non-supernatural long lived multi-dimensional ETs? I acknowledge that's a bit of a stretch.  But who knows?

What is the rational way to deal with the religions of a couple of billion folks who believe reincarnation is real?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Change the "t" to a "ge" and you get "Megatron". Hmmmmmm.....


 Which came first, the archangel or the comic robot?

----------


## pcosmar

> Do you buy Enoch as becoming Archangel Metatron?


No.



> I'm not confused, just posting stuff.



I'm pretty sure you are quite confused and are just posting $#@! to confuse and to muddy the waters. (trolling)

----------


## otherone

> imagination,, it's fine till you confuse it with_ reality_.

----------


## jllundqu

> http://www.sitchin.com/


Oh lord not Sitchin.... the man has zero accolades, degrees, or any authority to speak on matters of history, science, or anthropology... hes a running joke within these circles.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are quite confused and are just posting $#@! to confuse and to muddy the waters. (trolling)


Well, unlike you, at least I know that I am NOT the thread topic, and neither are you. Trolling my own thread, you just gotta love it. 

And "Christians" so often wonder why they get a bad name. The reasons are, they usually work very hard at it, and usually deserve it. 

Are you just filling in for the missing "Church Lady" TER?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Oh lord not Sitchin.... the man has zero accolades, degrees, or any authority to speak on matters of history, science, or anthropology... hes a running joke within these circles.


 He's written and sold a potful of books around the world and seems pretty popular on his website.  

Have you read any of his books, or are you just parroting hearsay? Or maybe you're just another of a very long line of degree junkies and authority bigots.

How much Sumerian cuneiform can you read and translate?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Zech...gbv=2&oq=&gs_l=

----------


## pcosmar

> Trolling my own thread, you just gotta love it.


Not this thread alone,, you have been trolling this sub forum for some time.



> And "Christians" so often wonder why they get a bad name.


I don't. There has been a lot done in the name of Christ that is against  the written Word. 
That I do not dispute.
There is a Spirit of Confusion in this world,, but it does not come from God.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Not this thread alone,, you have been trolling this sub forum for some time.
> 
> I don't. There has been a lot done in the name of Christ that is against the written Word. 
> That I do not dispute.
> There is a Spirit of Confusion in this world,, but it does not come from God.


And you are still very confused in thinking that I am the thread topic. Does the phrase OFF TOPIC have any meaning for you at all? This forum is and was rife with it way before my first post here. 

A spirit of confusion is not really required, as long as we have stupid pea brained humans and stupid pea brained human religions around.

BTW, who made Satan the ruler of this world?

----------


## jmdrake

> How about if archangels are really just non-supernatural long lived multi-dimensional ETs? I acknowledge that's a bit of a stretch.  But who knows?


Okay.  You answered your own question.  "Who knows?"  Nothing is outside the realm of the possible, but you said "smoking gun" and to me that means "solid evidence."




> What is the rational way to deal with the religions of a couple of billion folks who believe reincarnation is real?


By letting them have their own opinion and not bombing them?  (I know we aren't bombing Hindus and Buddhists now, but give us time.)

----------


## jmdrake

> Which came first, the archangel or the comic robot?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Okay. You answered your own question. "Who knows?" Nothing is outside the realm of the possible, but you said "smoking gun" and to me that means "solid evidence."
> 
> 
> *IF the archangel of death/life however his name is spelled, keeps track of human incarnations to me that implies and suggests that reincarnation IS real. To me that IS a smoking gun AKA solid evidence. To you maybe absolutely not. Different strokes for different folks. Our difference of opinion on this won't cause me to lose any sleep at night.
> *
> By letting them have their own opinion and not bombing them? (I know we aren't bombing Hindus and Buddhists now, but give us time.)
> 
> *I have no plans to bomb anyone. Nor to support anyone who does.
> 
> *


 //

----------


## Ronin Truth

> 


Well Enoch WAS before the burning bush.  Thanks!

----------


## jmdrake

> IF the archangel of death/life however his name is spelled, keeps track of human incarnations to me that implies and suggests that reincarnation IS real. To me that IS a smoking gun AKA solid evidence. To you maybe absolutely not. Different strokes for different folks. Our difference of opinion on this won't cause me to lose any sleep at night.


Right.  This is important to someone who already has your belief system (which currently I not sure what it is).  For me....I just have no idea how it fits.  I lack a frame of reference.




> I have no plans to bomb anyone. Nor to support anyone who does.


I didn't think you did.  I was just commenting on the rational way to deal with billions who believe in reincarnation.  The first thing is "Doctor do no harm."  I guess you were asking "How to make rational sense of the fact that billions of people have a view that I don't understand?"  Well...they have a view that I don't understand.  They were raised that way (most of them) and I wasn't.  If I had been born in Indian I would have had a good chance of being Hindu.  (I have no idea why Buddhism didn't seem to catch on in India the place of it's birth.  Is it like Judaism and Christianity?)  Anyhow, I guess what I'm saying is, I don't have to understand someone's viewpoint to respect it.  Ghandi was a great man IMO.  If he was reincarnated then I hope he found a good new body.  If the "immediate heaven/hell" view of Christianity is true then I would like to think that he is in heaven because he clearly accepted the teachings of Christ even if he didn't go around saying "I've been born again!  (not the reincarnation way)  Hallelujah!"  If only more Christians would let Christ teachings guide them the way he did.  Instead born again Christians boo Ron Paul for saying lets not bomb the brown people because you wouldn't want that done to you and you wouldn't accept your child's death as "collateral damage".

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Right. This is important to someone who already has your belief system (which currently I not sure what it is). For me....I just have no idea how it fits. I lack a frame of reference.
> 
> *I'm not sure what it is either. I'm not an atheist. I like Jesus a lot. Because of that, I can't be a Christian. I cycle through most of the other world's major religions for about a week at a time repetitively. Is that a frame of reference fit, for you?*
> 
> I didn't think you did. I was just commenting on the rational way to deal with billions who believe in reincarnation. The first thing is "Doctor do no harm." I guess you were asking "How to make rational sense of the fact that billions of people have a view that I don't understand?" Well...they have a view that I don't understand. They were raised that way (most of them) and I wasn't. If I had been born in Indian I would have had a good chance of being Hindu. (I have no idea why Buddhism didn't seem to catch on in India the place of it's birth. Is it like Judaism and Christianity?) Anyhow, I guess what I'm saying is, I don't have to understand someone's viewpoint to respect it. Ghandi was a great man IMO. If he was reincarnated then I hope he found a good new body. If the "immediate heaven/hell" view of Christianity is true then I would like to think that he is in heaven because he clearly accepted the teachings of Christ even if he didn't go around saying "I've been born again! (not the reincarnation way) Hallelujah!" If only more Christians would let Christ teachings guide them the way he did. Instead born again Christians boo Ron Paul for saying lets not bomb the brown people because you wouldn't want that done to you and you wouldn't accept your child's death as "collateral damage".
> 
> *It is claimed that Hinduism is much, much older in India than is Buddhism. That may help to explain it some. Much of Hindu literature is written down.* *Here's some Buddha for you. http://www.urbandharma.org/pdf/wordofbuddha.pdf
> *


We're !

----------

